# [V] 19&quot;-Monitor LG L1953S (5:4-Format)



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2013)

Da ich jetzt auf einen 24-Zöller umgestiegen bin, verkaufe ich meinen 6 Jahre alten TFT.
Funktioniert tadellos und sieht noch wie neu aus.

Wer mitbieten möchte, kann hier bei meiner ebay-Auktion reinschauen. Alternativ zum Festpreis von 32,-€ plus Versandkosten.

LG L1953S 48 cm (19 Zoll) 5:4 LCD TFT-Monitor - Silber 719192183162 | eBay


----------

